# Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor



## Cromon (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor für mein System. Ich besitze aktuell einen 24" Dell St2420. Da habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass ich eigentlich von Anfang an nicht so zufrieden war mit der Qualität von dunklen Flächen (Flimmern). Mittlerweile ist das allerdings etwas schlimmer geworden und ich will den Monitor nur noch als Zweitgerät nutzen.

So, nun möchte ich dieses mal nicht einfach den ersten Monitor kaufen, den ich bei Dell finde, sondern ich würde gerne etwas qualitativ hochwertiges auf den Schreibtisch stellen. Primärer Nutzen ist Programmierung/Ertellen von Dokumenten und selten mal ein bisschen Spiele. Budget ist eigentlich relativ locker gehalten, die beiden Extreme ausgeschlossen . Von den Ausmassen her ist alles ab 24" eigentlich in Ordnung.

Die Hardware die dazu verwendet wird ist einerseits mein Desktop, andererseits ein Laptop, die Specs (so fern die benötigt werden) dazu:
Desktop:
Alienware Aurora R3, i7 @ 3.6GHZ, 16GB RAM, AMD HD 6990

Laptop:
Asus G55V, i7 @ 2.54GHZ, 12GB RAM, GTX 660M

Ich selbst habe leider von Hardware wirklich keine Ahnung, daher wäre ich froh, wenn ihr mich etwas beraten könnt und mir sagen könnt, was bei meinem System wohl das beste wäre.

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## Cromon (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mittlerweile beim Dell UltraSharp U2413 hängen geblieben:
http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ch&l=de&s=dhs&cs=chepp1&sku=754756

Allerdings bin ich beim durchlesen der Testberichte irgendwie nicht auf einen grünen Zweig gekommen, sprich: Ist der Monitor gut für meine Bedürfnisse oder nicht?

Das Fazit eines Testberichts fiel folgendermassen:


> Der DELL U2413 ist eine konsequente Neuentwicklung des Vorgängermodells U2410. Alle wesentlichen Komponenten wurden verändert, was im Ergebnis zu beeindruckenden Spezifikationen geführt hat. Das blickwinkelstabile IPS-Panel verdankt seinen hohen Farbumfang einer speziellen LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und wird von einer leistungsfähigen Elektronik mit Bilddaten versorgt. Ihr Herzstück bildet eine programmierbare 14bit LUT. Auf den ersten Blick kann man den Bildschirm damit durchaus im High-End-Segment verorten. Eine genaue Analyse offenbart dann aber auch einige Schwachpunkte – abgesehen von der schwachen Verarbeitungsqualität unseres Testgerätes.
> 
> Von den zur Verfügung stehenden Voreinstellungen können nur die beiden vorkalibrierten Bildmodi sRGB und AdobeRGB vollständig überzeugen. Leichte Schwächen in der Graubalance, die in den anderen Bildmodi teilweise deutlich schlechter ausfällt, trüben das positive Bild nur wenig.
> 
> ...



Das GUT finde ich schon mal - erwartungsgemäss - gut. Allerdings wird da noch viel anderes erwähnt, was möglicherweise nicht so gut ist. Das Problem: Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das teilweise heisst oder bedeutet. Dies möglicherweise auch weil bei mir bei Monitorhardware nach Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate wissentechnisch ziemlich schnell Schluss ist 

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Würdet ihr mir zum Kauf raten, oder ist das etwas komplett anderes als ich suche?

Besten Dank und viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## Johannes Meier (10. Juni 2013)

Asus macht spitzen Bildschirme. Meiner hat 180 Euro rum gekostet, 24" und ist wesentlich besser als jeder Samsung bis 300€. Werde mal schauen welches Modell genau das war, findet man aber ganz schnell wenn man via Bildschirm-Vergleichen sucht.

€: Ich mein der da isses: http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0050Q5OTQ/?tag=hydra0d-21&hvadid=16272880317&ref=asc_df_B0050Q5OTQ


----------



## Bullja (11. Juni 2013)

Verwende nun (nachdem Xerox leider keine Displays mehr produziert mit Glas front) schon zum 4. male in Folge einen HP Monitor... 19", 21", 24" und nun 30".
Ich empfehle: HP ZR24w (oder HP LP24w, dieser ist allerdings im oberen extrem > 2k €).
Falls Du doch zum 30" (*HP ZR30w*) mit den *2560x1600 Pixel *greifen willst, merke, dass dieser nur in voller Helligkeit betrieben werden will, andernfalls hört man im ruhigen Raum ein leichtes surren (bei 100% Helligkeit aber absolut kein Problem!). Könnte allerdings sein, dass dieses Problem mittlerweile behoben wurde, bei meinem ist das auf jedenfall nicht der Fall.
Das Zwischenstück ZR27w habe ich nicht in Verwendung, dürfte aber genauso toll sein wie die zwei von mir

Mit dem 24" hättest einen schicken Monitor. Für den 30" brauchste viel Platz und ist viel tiefer, siehe Bilder. (weil älter und andere Technik).


Ein flimmern gibts bei keinem dieser Geräte. Etwas hochwertiges hast du sowohl mit diesen als auch mit deinen Dell Geräten. Schau dir die Bilder an und entscheide selbste wie diese Geräte nebeneinander wirken, das ist meistens das ausschlaggebede  .
Dein anvisiertes Dell Display ist ähnlich den HP Geräten. IPS-Panel haben die alle. Ich würde mich von dem Test nicht beeinflussen lassen, "abgesehen von der schwachen Verarbeitungsqualität". Aber nicht mal mein ZR30w ist frei von Verarbeitungsfehlern: Das Panel ist leicht locker an den Seiten, beim antippen lässt es sich 1-2mm zurückdrücken. Ausserdem das von oben genannte "surren" unter 100% Helligkeit. Vom ZR24w gibts habe ich bisher keine Mängel gesehn.

Ansonsten: Negative Bewertungen im Netz zu den Geräten raussuchen... So gehe ich vor und wurde bisher nie enttäuscht.


----------

